# Setting up a us company, does this get a green card?



## kentishman (Feb 26, 2010)

We have recently bought a US company which has American members of staff. We are setting up a new US company. Does being a director of this new US company (ALthough a UK citizen) help to get a green card for the US. The reason i'm asking is that although i'm a shareholder, i can choose whether i want to be a director or not.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kentishman said:


> We have recently bought a US company which has American members of staff. We are setting up a new US company. Does being a director of this new US company (ALthough a UK citizen) help to get a green card for the US. The reason i'm asking is that although i'm a shareholder, i can choose whether i want to be a director or not.


It's possible. 
AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------

